# Temp for chics



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

My chics seem to like their brooder in the low 80's but that is cooler then what I have read that they need/like. Should I warm it up or trust the way they act? They r 6 days old.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

If the chicks are content, go with it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Always go by the behaviors of the chicks.


----------

